# Pics of post-beautiful women v. taste the stupid *NSFW*



## EbowTheLetter

*NSFW*:


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Mysterier

good choice, Ebow, good choice.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## EbowTheLetter

She was the first one that came to mind, Mysterier.  What a knockout she was in her younger days!


----------



## Mysterier

definitely. her eyes (among other things) were so tantalizing.


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## kaywholed

mmm classy trailer trash


----------



## lonewolf13

thin is in


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates




----------



## Keaton

I feel like this is the one thread that should be exempt from the 1000 post limit....


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## TALLY 2.0

^Whoa, she is playing the piano with her vagina. Now thats what I call talent.


----------



## Keaton

^I lol'd


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## DamagedLemon

^ Who is she? :D


----------



## GenericMind

My future wife.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

perfect woman tbh... you can't get any better than JA


----------



## slortaone




----------



## DamagedLemon

.......


----------



## slortaone

i wish cunts wouldnt ruin this thread.


----------



## slortaone

[/QUOTE]


----------



## slortaone




----------



## MgmtBlue




----------



## slortaone




----------



## undead

slort, if we hung out together... we'd be fighting over the same women.

And this one is one of the SEXIEST... EVER!... ever.



slortaone said:


>


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

...merry christmas, better late than never.


----------



## undead

slortaone said:


>



Is it too immediate for me to say that I'm in love???


----------



## slortaone

ryanlaughlin said:


> slort, if we hung out together... we'd be fighting over the same women.
> 
> And this one is one of the SEXIEST... EVER!... ever.



most def, one of the best flicks ive seen latly. you have fine taste.
game recognize game mang.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

OMG this page has some srs win!!!!


----------



## marissaaaaaa

dude good job slort


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Larr_E

VERY Nice LW!!!!!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## lonewolf13

her band Arch Enemy


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## DexterMeth

Slorta bro...your taste in art and porn is impeck-a-fucking-bul.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

slort is on point, and everyone else as well...


----------



## slortaone

thanks niggas i do what i can

i fucking love that pic you posted GM, goddam


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## fengtau




----------



## DexterMeth

ryanlaughlin said:


> slort, if we hung out together... we'd be fighting over the same women.
> 
> And this one is one of the SEXIEST... EVER!... ever.



That is some killer ink for sure


----------



## slortaone




----------



## D's




----------



## DexterMeth

slortaone said:


>



It's because she's  a robot


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## qwe

gm your fap material it all went missingI


----------



## tony314

This is Susan....I stumbled upon her.






The worst part, she looks just like my ex-Fiance....same body...same everything...when I mean just like....






I mean just like.....















,..

Not good pics on this comp, but she does, and that makes them the two most beautiful women in the world. One I don't know, and one won't talk to me anymore....


----------



## SkagKush

^ not to be an ass man, but they dont really look similar........


----------



## slortaone

get the fuck out of here tony


----------



## Keaton

Tony are you from OB in San Diego?


----------



## tony314

not from but here yes, and I said, I don't have any good pictures, but white skin, dyed fake red hair, and same body...close enough


----------



## Keaton

nice dude thats my favorite place in SD


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^my parents stay in OB. Moar white people there than any other place in San DIego. If you go to that Vons grocery store in OB, that place is packed with hot bitches. Best grocery store in SD.


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## GenericMind

qwe said:


> gm your fap material it all went missingI



Fukn fileden.com and it's 5gb per month bandwidth limit. All my pictures won't show up again until February 5th.


----------



## Bill

Look at that there glorious side bewb


----------



## Keaton

^fantastic 



TALLY 2.0 said:


> ^my parents stay in OB. Moar white people there than any other place in San DIego. If you go to that Vons grocery store in OB, that place is packed with hot bitches. Best grocery store in SD.



definitely more white people there than any other part of the city.
but Klantee takes the title for most in the county


----------



## DexterMeth

TALLY 2.0 said:


> ^my parents stay in OB. Moar white people there than any other place in San DIego. If you go to that Vons grocery store in OB, that place is packed with hot bitches. Best grocery store in SD.



Oh come on, it has its fair share of hippies, junkies and bums by the pier


----------



## undead

LivingOnValium... I thought I was the only one! And they gave that axe to the wrong girl. The one on the right needs chopped up STAT!


----------



## tony314

Try all of newport, bacon , cable, ........not just the pier...bums errwhere.


----------



## DexterMeth

I have no idea where you're talking about


----------



## tony314

The streets around the pier.


----------



## Keaton

the rocks as well.


----------



## undead

It's where the junkies go to fuck all night and dispose of their rigs and rags.


----------



## Keaton

nah man, they do that at the life guard station


----------



## undead

Not if we're talkin bout the same place. Lifeguard station burnt down years ago.


----------



## Keaton

definitely arent.
this would be ocean beach in san diego


----------



## undead

Wait... sooooooo... were we talkin about a REAL place?


----------



## Keaton

Yes......


----------



## undead

Oh... well then... excellent.


----------



## godlovesugly




----------



## Keaton

^we have the same taste in women


----------



## ocean

I love this picture............


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Medi57

ryanlaughlin said:


> Is it too immediate for me to say that I'm in love???




Her name is Tara.


----------



## DexterMeth

lonewolf13 said:


>



What are they trying to prove? I don't get it.  The horses are all just like, "wtf/lol?"


----------



## lonewolf13

they're trying the "orgasmbyhorseride" technique 8)  8)


----------



## DexterMeth

I wanna be both those saddles.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

You mean...you're not just two saddles that learned how to internet?  I'll be damned.


----------



## DexterMeth

Try again imo


----------



## EbowTheLetter

...three saddles?


----------



## DexterMeth

Xena Warrior Princess tbh


----------



## lonewolf13

http://www.imagebam.com/image/d9efbe46706816

jessica szohr. wont let me paste image here


----------



## tony314

very......


----------



## Lazyscience

less talk more pictures please.


----------



## undead

Medi57 said:


> Her name is Tara.



Oh shit! You know her??? Send her to me, PLEEEEASE!

But seriously... last name? :D


----------



## Medi57

ryanlaughlin said:


> Oh shit! You know her??? Send her to me, PLEEEEASE!
> 
> But seriously... last name? :D



McKenzie, friend of a friend of a friend unfortunately


----------



## Kenickie

Lykke Li


----------



## DexterMeth

It's a more voluptuous Kristen Stuart dare I say?


----------



## Kenickie

if she were blonde and a swedish indie darling


----------



## Bill

Damn that be some noice side bewb :]


----------



## slushy muddy water

Kenickie said:


> Lykke Li




im just a little bit in love with her


----------



## DexterMeth

We know. Seriously, we do :D


----------



## Pharcyde

stfu post pictures


----------



## DexterMeth

Fuck your mom


----------



## BeenThereDoneThat

ryanlaughlin said:


> slort, if we hung out together... we'd be fighting over the same women.
> 
> And this one is one of the SEXIEST... EVER!... ever.



A present for you:

http://thechive.com/2011/01/20/found-two-pistols-and-a-sword-girl-7-photos/


----------



## DexterMeth

Wow, what a mehm


----------



## slortaone




----------



## DexterMeth

Emril says, "Bam!"

I knew you'd come through


----------



## slortaone

Pharcyde said:


> stfu post pictures



INDEED! 
i know you cunts have a stash.....


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya right.  I save nothing


----------



## Keaton

slortaone said:


> INDEED!
> i know you cunts have a stash.....


my stash consists of everything you've posted


----------



## DexterMeth

Heard she is getting (or got) breast reduction surgury.  "THE" sigh


----------



## slortaone

NationOfThizzlam said:


> my stash consists of everything you've posted



nothing more?


----------



## Keaton

well im at work atm so i really dont have too big of a stash on this comp. but ill post some when i get home.


----------



## DexterMeth

^It's called the internet




Charlize

Yes, I'm going for the easy celebrity kick


----------



## slortaone

NationOfThizzlam said:


> well im at work atm so i really dont have too big of a stash on this comp. but ill post some when i get home.



excellent


----------



## DexterMeth




----------



## Keaton

I lol'd


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> Lykke Li



 her.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

betty white?!?!?!?


----------



## DexterMeth

Nice


----------



## Keaton




----------



## slortaone




----------



## DexterMeth

You see? When you put women together like this in the work place, they all get on the same menstrual cycle


----------



## godlovesugly

^^ love her. shannyn sossamon.


----------



## GenericMind

slortaone said:


>



Holy fuck do want.


----------



## the better green

NationOfThizzlam said:


>


----------



## DexterMeth

very nice


----------



## GenericMind

That bottom chick looks like that cutie that used to post here: Cupcakez.


----------



## DexterMeth

Or like Carrey from Mythbusters, but Carrey is hotter, because I'm mean like that.


----------



## junglejuice

slortaone said:


>



gid GAWD!


----------



## GenericMind

Those tattoos are ugly as shit.


----------



## Busty St Clare




----------



## MynameisnotDeja

My absolute fave so far.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Her too:











Hot. Although I like her better blonde. 






Her eyes make me like _guhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh_. :D


----------



## DexterMeth

MynameisnotDeja said:


> My absolute fave so far.



She's hotter than the other chick


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## GenericMind

wtf is taht thing


----------



## DexterMeth

Bahahahah!


----------



## DexterMeth

Busty St Clare said:


>



Tight cat


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

DexterMeth said:


> She's hotter than the other chick



I love women posing with their head back like that. It's beautiful.


----------



## DamagedLemon

phenethylo j said:


>


----------



## Albion

I want me some Susan Coffey


----------



## DamagedLemon

^ Yesss!


----------



## slushy muddy water

i like her because she's in the woods and her last name is coffey 



GenericMind said:


> wtf is taht thing



_that_ is what steals all of your left socks


----------



## GenericMind

*Fire:* Kill it with it. Or something.


----------



## qwe

DamagedLemon said:


>


i agree dl that bitch was ugly.  before i scrolled to the boobs i thought it was a man.


----------



## GenericMind

I thought it was one of those monsters from _Where The Wild Things Are_.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Bitch should be locked up in the basement and not be allowed to see daylight. Goddammit!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## slortaone

i dont even know why i post in this thread anymore






fuck


----------



## Pharcyde

i dont know why i look


----------



## DexterMeth

Me neither.  Oh well, I'll just have to suffer through this


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## qwe

are those ice cubes, or does she have a vaginal disorder?


----------



## slortaone

i like to thik she squirts raspberries


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

This thread requires more Natalie.


























Beautiful and so classy. I'd die for the dress in the last pic.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

glorious


----------



## qwe

omg her hair is a fractal.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

what's a fractal


----------



## Wordswords

qwe said:


> omg her hair is a fractal.



or a romanian guys' right eyebrow


----------



## qwe

marissaaaaaa said:


> what's a fractal


these are fractals

they are awesome and they are made by computers plotting simple equations


----------



## Keaton

_*Kiera Knightly*_


----------



## grimble crumble

best of the best right hurr


*NSFW*: 
































2cnd from the right.. holy vagina, I want









dude sortaone best taste ever. who are those two asian looking chicks


----------



## marissaaaaaa

she's hot but you don't have very good pictures of her. i have a lot but i don't feel like looking for them. she's mahh girl crush 


and that first one with the girls kissing is MYYYY PICTURE. i posted it i believe on the first page of this thread ya poop


----------



## grimble crumble

marissaaaaaa said:


> and that first one with the girls kissing is MYYYY PICTURE. i posted it i believe on the first page of this thread ya poop



yea all of em are from the first few pages. couldnt get over how good those ones were.

very nice taste marissa


----------



## marissaaaaaa

oh hokay thank ya


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## D's




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Keaton

marissaaaaaa said:


>



theres cum on my antenna


----------



## qwe

grimble crumble said:


> very nice taste marissa


marissa and gm have the best taste in the nudie thread tbh imo tyvm


----------



## Samadhi

slortaone said:


> i dont even know why i post in this thread anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck



no.

That looks like Barbie's crotch.  Or that i'm peeping on the torso of a waxwork at Madame Tussaud's.


----------



## slortaone

Samadhi said:


> no.
> 
> That looks like Barbie's crotch.  Or that i'm peeping on the torso of a waxwork at Madame Tussaud's.



no.

incorrect.


----------



## qwe

tbvh the girl is real imho


----------



## marissaaaaaa

oh wow look a pout, WHAT A DUCKFACE


----------



## GenericMind

Stop being a wound-up bitch about it. Who gives a fuck.

IM OVER IT ALREADY


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## slortaone

fuckin a. nice additions to the thread grimble.


----------



## grimble crumble

slortaone said:


> fuckin a. nice additions to the thread grimble.


cheers to that
we got the exact same taste in women dude.

would probably hate you in real life because we would be fighting over the same women all the time


----------



## LivingOnValium

D's said:


>


----------



## GenericMind

My fileden account bandwidth limit resets in 2 days! I have a few good pictures for this thread when it does!


----------



## junkie skumbag

2 of my very close "friends"  


http://img641.imageshack.us/i/dscf2462tf.jpg/

http://img832.imageshack.us/i/dscf2463.jpg/


----------



## slortaone

meh

image codes mr mod


----------



## grimble crumble

CHECK OUT THOSE EYES!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Pillthrill

[/IMG]
This kinda looks like one of my friend's gf's although Tony says she never shuts up...personality has to count...

hmmmm





Don't know who she is? 




Your not watching enough of the sci-fi channel!!


----------



## silentangst

grimble crumble said:


>



God damn!


----------



## qwe

AEP's first pic is that the girl from house with huntingtons?


----------



## Keaton

I believe so.


----------



## grimble crumble

god damn amandaeatspandas!!!


----------



## slortaone

yeah fucking nice work AEP.
nice flicks from everyone. 
im working on photo bombing this thread in the near future.

grimble - post something...


----------



## slortaone




----------



## lonewolf13

nice slortaone....


----------



## grimble crumble

this is so sorta will post more asians


ass





body





legs


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

^Mmm... That ass is amazing in the first one.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Jesus Christ I'm bored.


----------



## GenericMind

Jesus Christ I might just have to go find something to fuck tonight.

THANKS AEP


----------



## Pharcyde

i just did


----------



## Blue_Phlame

200


----------



## slortaone

oh my god i am going to need a new pair of pants

nah im just kidding i didnt really cum in my pants


----------



## GenericMind

Tattoos ruined that bitch for life imo.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

GenericMind said:


> Tattoos ruined that bitch for life imo.



Duckface imo.


----------



## slortaone

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Duckface imo.



lol, its true. thanks for the photos latly aep.


----------



## slortaone

grimble crumble said:


> this is so sorta will post more asians
> 
> 
> ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legs



lol. these are indeed very nice additions, ull have to do better than that though...

my hot asian tattooed girls folder is something i hold very close to my heart.


----------



## guineaPig

slortaone said:


> lol, its true. thanks for the photos latly aep.



*sigh* 
 emma


----------



## GenericMind

Yay bandwidth reset!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## GenericMind

winwinwinwinwin


----------



## Keaton

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

fuck it, i had alot more but thats it for today


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## grimble crumble

BEST PAGE EVER. 

every single one of you fuckin awsome taste. that is all


----------



## Blue_Phlame

And now for something a little different.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## lostNfound

slortaone said:


>



Nice  




guineaPig said:


> *sigh*
> emma



Throw up some of your hidden stash.




*NSFW*: 








 LOL


----------



## missing_one

Ouch, I'm just gonna bid forwell to any dream of partaking in this posting. Some truly beautiful images there.  If any of you women are reading this, I'm the innocent and naive individual who will whole-heartedly worship you yet has worldly experience and dosh. Come to me.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## qwe

masturbating to these is better than masturbating to facebook, so much less awkward feeling.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## DamagedLemon

grimble crumble said:


> ]



That's horrible. Fake boobs on anorexic girl.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

It looks like a bunch of body parts were taken out of a bin and attached to one another to create her.

Wouldn't stop me from slapping her around with my cockasaurus though.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Like a true man, lol.


----------



## Keaton

Blue_Phlame said:


> It looks like a bunch of body parts were taken out of a bin and attached to one another to create her.
> 
> Wouldn't stop me from slapping her around with my cockasaurus though.



This.


----------



## missing_one

lady with tree = obviously having a good time, what kind of asshole would take a photo and then distribute it / post it on the internet? whoever you are, fuck you.

hottest by far is chemicalsmiles'


----------



## grimble crumble

Blue_Phlame said:


> It looks like a bunch of body parts were taken out of a bin and attached to one another to create her.



fraken-sexy?


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

GenericMind said:


>



^ I'm picky as hell about blondes, but I LOVE the way this girl looks nude! She has something to nom—erotic as hell on her!


----------



## Keaton

Found these searching through old versions of the thread last night:


----------



## desaparecidos

i would rather see a hot chick in lingerie or a bikini than some porn star naked any day. and im sticking up for all the people posting hot chicks with tattoos, im a fan.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

dude that first pic looks like a childdd, wtf


----------



## Keaton

I guess..


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## lonewolf13

^ nice i love me some firecrotches


----------



## GenericMind

dowant2eat


----------



## Keaton

drool.gif


----------



## marissaaaaaa

maybe it's just me thizz but it looks like they're as tall as like a toddler. WEIRD ANGLEEEE


----------



## Keaton

I think its the fact that she's standing on her toes tbh.
but im staring mostly at her ass so she definitely doesn't look like a child to me.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

nah it's deff a midget


----------



## Keaton

I'm perfectly ok with that. I've actually never been with a girl over 5'3" 
Short is delicious imo..


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## kaywholed

GenericMind said:


> dowant2eat



hair legs = gross


----------



## Wordswords

she has the cutest lil nose ever imo


----------



## GenericMind

grimble crumble said:


>


----------



## slushy muddy water

the fucking hip valleys


----------



## GenericMind

I want to drink grape juice out of them.


----------



## slortaone

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



bump

so good


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*Sandra. Fucking. Shine.*


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Keaton

hmm


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

slortaone said:


> bump
> 
> so good



I found a gold mine of excellent photos somewhere on the internet 
Hence why I keep bombing this thread.


----------



## grimble crumble

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> [/img]






amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I found a gold mine of excellent photos somewhere on the internet
> Hence why I keep bombing this thread.



expose the holy grail NOW


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*Gentlepedos, start your engines!*

She's cute, but definitely too old for me.








*NSFW*: 



yes I was also ZOMGWTFed, how can google pics search come up with kiddie porn, but apparently she's just some very young lookin (born 1990) porn model from hawaii.


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3142398/


----------



## slortaone

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I found a gold mine of excellent photos somewhere on the internet
> Hence why I keep bombing this thread.



thats what i like to hear... i got many a gold mine. 
maybe a trade is in order


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

^Perhaps perhaps.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## GenericMind

Jesus Christ where are you finding these? I'm pretty sure I've seen almost all of the naked women pics on the entire internet, but these are coming from somewhere else entirely.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

A certain tumblr I found. 
Its also where a majority of my random pic thread pics come from.


----------



## GenericMind

moooaaarrrrrrr


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I'm working on it.
I only post a quarter of what's up there too.
Only the better ones.


----------



## Keaton

Fuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## lonewolf13

i like her better w. long hair


----------



## slortaone

fuckin A! i know this picture well, and i think i know the tumblr in question


----------



## grimble crumble

look familiar AEP?


----------



## Keaton

Thats it im making a tumblr account....


----------



## grimble crumble

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Thats it im making a tumblr account....



that is exactly what I was thinking right now.


----------



## lonewolf13

i'd tumbleher


----------



## Keaton

lonewolf13 said:


> i'd tumbleher



You're better than that. 
That was too easy.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

slortaone said:


> fuckin A! i know this picture well, and i think i know the tumblr in question



That blog has some great photos in the newer posts.



grimble crumble said:


> that is exactly what I was thinking right now.



Pretty sure we're creepin' the same tumblr. Good form sir.


----------



## Keaton

^did she steal that dog?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I would.


----------



## Keaton

Well I know that haha


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



Oh. My. God.


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ tis an amazing blog. visual crack it says?


----------



## BaybeX

^Wow, that girl on the bottom looks like my sister.


----------



## Keaton

^in that case I'll have a bowl of you with some of your sister on the side please...


----------



## Mr.Hankey

make it double...


----------



## kaywholed

BaybeX said:


> ^Wow, that girl on the bottom looks like my sister.



sister pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111one


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Lazyscience

i wanna see more chubby girls come on!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## GenericMind

dayum


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Third one down is my favorite. 
The kitty one was for you and Lonewolf.


----------



## Keaton

.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I feel like these are more along your tastes, Thizzlam.


----------



## grimble crumble

just because im home from work bored. sippin on cherry wine


























AEP you are the shit


----------



## Keaton

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I feel like these are more along your tastes, Thizzlam.



...    ...     ........
You know me well master yoda


----------



## slortaone




----------



## Keaton

And so does slort


----------



## SkagKush

slortaone said:


>



emma mae?


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i found a good tumblr too aep haha


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^me too


----------



## GenericMind

Stop being a faggot. This thread is holy ground.


----------



## Wordswords

GenericMind said:


> I want to wring rape juice out of them.



haha


----------



## GenericMind

wat


----------



## Wordswords

it's from page 11, near the top


----------



## GenericMind

lol oic


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## GenericMind

first three are my new future wives tbh


----------



## GenericMind

I've always had the BIGGEST fucking crush on Michelle Phillips from the Mamas and the Papas.


----------



## Keaton

slortaone said:


>



That looks like Alicia Keys imo


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## qwe

i really like the female figure imo. js.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## lostNfound

This has seriously got to be one of my favourite threads on all of BL


----------



## slortaone




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ ROCK ON!!!




Jana Cova & Penny Flame


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Pharcyde

terrible marissa just terrible


----------



## Wordswords

GenericMind said:


> I've always had the BIGGEST fucking crush on Michelle Phillips from the Mamas and the Papas.



yes too


----------



## Keaton

Marissaaaaaa you kick ass.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Methadone84

boner achieved


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa

i've found the internet jackpot.


----------



## Keaton

Fuckin be a homie and link me up


----------



## Methadone84

#340's my favorite


----------



## marissaaaaaa

andd one more for tonighttt


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*:


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

*NSFW*:


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## leigh12

gotta massive poster of this mint goddess in my room , best thing to wake up to , being single anyhoo


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## leigh12

marissaaaaaa said:


>



thats just made my day 
looks veery inviting , om nom nom nom , cld eat that all night long


----------



## Methadone84

im gonna go watch some porn all because of that pic


----------



## D n A

slortaone said:


>



I love girls with short hair. SO HOT. She actually kinda looks like me, hair and body wise


----------



## Larr_E

D n A said:


> I love girls with short hair. SO HOT. She actually kinda looks like me, hair and body wise


Nekked pics or I call bullshit...


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## We are all ONE

GenericMind said:


>



lol ...looks like the veags trip I just got back from
- not a hooker


----------



## marissaaaaaa

that girls body is SO WEIRDDD. why are her nipples so gianttt her boobies are so smallll in relation.
donotlike


----------



## GenericMind

Shit's come in all different shapes and sizes, yo.

I'd still suckle them.


----------



## We are all ONE

the areeeeeeooollas are huge which i dont mind but if they are, I would like a penicl eraser at the end, she does not have


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i don't like the big weird nipples, they creep me out.
what is this pencil eraser nonsense you keep babbling about old man?


----------



## GenericMind

Yo bitch yours ain't no prize either so back the fuck off my $12 cokewhore.


----------



## Larr_E

Shit just got real...


----------



## melange




----------



## captainballs

Back when I was cooler and had less responsibility, I could appreciate hookers and blow a lot more. Now, I'm more of a smack and masturbation kind of guy.


----------



## Keaton

melange said:


>



I wanna play.........


----------



## -Guido-

*.....*


----------



## Wordswords

i find those large nipples very attractive.


i like that pic Guido. that's what I call a tasteful pic of a woman.


----------



## Methadone84

Wordswords said:


> i find those large nipples very attractive.
> 
> 
> i like that pic Guido. that's what I call a tasteful pic of a woman.



large nipples on small boobs = bad imo


----------



## Wordswords

Methadone84 said:


> large nipples on small boobs = bad imo



that seems to be a general consenus. but i've always loved the sight of any large areola


----------



## -Guido-

Wordswords said:


> i like that pic Guido. that's what I call a tasteful pic of a woman.



Thanks. That's my girlfriend.


----------



## Wordswords

yes, i recognized her from previous photos. no stalker, just good memory...especially for faces. anyway, i especially like the mood and ambiance and I am a sucker for the sky, day or night.


----------



## -Guido-

I am a sucker for the sky as well. That photo is my desktop background on my other computer and the wallpaper for my PS3.


----------



## D n A

Larr_E said:


> Nekked pics or I call bullshit...



I'll be able to in 7 months  would if I could. for now I'll just admire the pretty girls


----------



## Wordswords

for years i've been wanting to start painting, specifically the sky on any given day.


----------



## slortaone

D n A said:


> I'll be able to in 7 months  would if I could. for now I'll just admire the pretty girls



can we get a photo of you clothed then? cause if you really look like this sheila here...






ima have to change my pants, for real.
PM me a photo!!!!

*No one on the block got swagger like me, fwiw*


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## Larr_E

D n A said:


> I'll be able to in 7 months  would if I could. for now I'll just admire the pretty girls



Why 7 months? Do it now I says!!!


----------



## We are all ONE

Dayum, I love me some big nips
and marissaa - those are the pencil erasers I have been refering too


----------



## slortaone

it is indeed some quality eraser


----------



## grimble crumble

That's what im talking about sort! Niiiiiice ones


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Keaton

Last one... OMG.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Methadone84

posts:6,999


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa

wow i missed my post 6969 i'm pissed.


----------



## slortaone

lord have mercy
you have outdone yourself aep


----------



## Pillthrill

*drools*


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

slortaone said:


> lord have mercy
> you have outdone yourself aep



Thank you thank you.
I'm finding myself as more of an "ass man" than a "tits man."


----------



## SkagKush

slortaone said:


>



amazing............


----------



## D n A

slortaone said:


> can we get a photo of you clothed then? cause if you really look like this sheila here...
> ima have to change my pants, for real.
> PM me a photo!!!!



Hah, she has a prettier face and the hair's slightly different, but it did used to look like that. My hair's a similar style. Doesn't flip out at the ends anymore and it's in need of a cut 
and I suppose I can post s'long as I'm wearing something, correct me if I'm wrong 














Meow?


----------



## grimble crumble

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Thank you thank you.
> I'm finding myself as more of an "ass man" than a "tits man."



Tits get way too much hype. It's all about the legs/ass and face


----------



## Keaton

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Thank you thank you.
> I'm finding myself as more of an "ass man" than a "tits man."



How fitting..


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind

You've all made me so proud with this thread.

MY BABIES ARE ALL GROWED UP!


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## GenericMind

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## kaywholed

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>


i approve on ninjadans behalf


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

NationOfThizzlam said:


> How fitting..



Haha okay?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

^^Future Pig?
















Blah, I'm done.


----------



## GenericMind

It's funny you say that because I was actually going to post that that picture reminded me of FP.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Anyone remember back in the day when Janet Jackson was the hottest black chick out there?


----------



## Larr_E

I loved her when she did Thriller...


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

GenericMind said:


> It's funny you say that because I was actually going to post that that picture reminded me of FP.



It totally reminds me of her. Even the hair.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Keaton

marissaaaaaa said:


>



Dude, I have that same camera..


----------



## TALLY 2.0

LivingOnValium said:


>



Im going to be honest with myself and you guys.

I cannot lie. When it comes to having sex with those lady boys Im going to tell the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth. I would never do it.


----------



## Keaton

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Im going to be honest with myself and you guys.
> 
> I cannot lie. When it comes to having sex with those lady boys Im going to tell the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth. I would never do it.



hahahaha oh tally 


Wanna go to Lips?


----------



## D n A

Not even out of curiosity?


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Keaton

And marissaaaaaa says "Fuck you and your conversation, time for more women"
I like your style.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

NationOfThizzlam said:


> hahahaha oh tally
> 
> 
> Wanna go to Lips?



What is Lips? Strip club?


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Keaton

TALLY 2.0 said:


> What is Lips? Strip club?



Its that cross dresser bar in Hillcrest.
Don't act like you don't know what it is. I saw you there last week.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## TALLY 2.0

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Its that cross dresser bar in Hillcrest.
> Don't act like you don't know what it is. I saw you there last week.



LOL that wasnt me, but it mustve been one handsome sumbitch if he looked like me.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## Keaton

lol my friends got me a subscription to that website for my birthday.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Me too. Except instead of friends it was my virgin granma and it wasn't my birthday.


----------



## Keaton

Lol fantastic.


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## Mr.Hankey

*click it*


----------



## Keaton

hmm
Looks like fun.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I'm concentrating on the pattern of their socks. It is very interesting, although quite repetative. Been staring it for two days straight now. Starting to feel pretty thirsty.


----------



## Keaton

omg they have socks on.. I didn't even notice that..


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## grimble crumble

marissaaaaaa said:


>



primo perfection


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Keaton

marissaaaaaa said:


>



Oh fuck yes. :D


----------



## DexterMeth




----------



## slortaone

this ones for Mr.Hankey, got a feeling it is relevant to his interests.

ill be photo bombing this thread in coming days


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ Thanks, slort1e, you remembered correctly: I do like females.


----------



## slortaone

yeah, but oriental broads to be specific. 
give slortal1onerokism some credit


----------



## guineaPig

thread needz moar emma


----------



## slortaone

ive added alot of emma pics yo

need more tattooed up blondies up in this piece


----------



## guineaPig

you can never have enough emma.
hell, you get emma with every post i make, and it still isn't enough.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

slortaone said:


> yeah, but oriental broads to be specific.
> give slortal1onerokism some credit



+1 necroticism point for slortie! Oriental azn japs are exxxtra hotszorz!

Although I'm not gonna report my self for racism, I like all the beuatiful girls, no matter what strain they are.



emma is magnifico


----------



## guineaPig

props if you know who this chick is dressed as.
something about cosplay broads...mmm


----------



## slortaone

strain aint a thang with me mang. 

actually on second thoughts, that is not completly true.....


----------



## guineaPig

slortaone said:


> need more tattooed up blondies up in this piece







delivar'd


----------



## slortaone

truly delivered.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Scarletmelicku has a huge tat? Oh lordie!
drool.gif


----------



## guineaPig




----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ Any idea who she is, gP? Got more? 
There's something extraordinary in her, I can sense it.


----------



## guineaPig

i have a few more. no nudes, but i can dig them up.
one sec.


----------



## guineaPig




----------



## guineaPig

hmm, on second thought, maybe it's not the same chick.


----------



## Pharcyde

guineaPig said:


> props if you know who this chick is dressed as.
> something about cosplay broads...mmm


----------



## Mr.Hankey

guineaPig said:


> hmm, on second thought, maybe it's not the same chick.



Thanks for the pics, man! Maybe she has a (twin) sister, they look _almost_ the same... Same or not, I'm sold. I could stare into those eyes for days.


----------



## D's

briana evigan is fuckin hawt




































so is megan fox... !!


----------



## Keaton

guineaPig said:


> hmm, on second thought, maybe it's not the same chick.



Not unless she's covering up the beauty mark on her right cheek with make-up.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I'm thinking the beauty mark is artificially done in order to mislead and add to the confusion. 9/11 was child's play compared to what's behind this, I tells ya.


----------



## Pharcyde

Mr.Hankey said:


> I'm thinking the beauty mark is artificially done in order to mislead and add to the confusion. 9/11 was child's play compared to what's behind this, I tells ya.



lulz


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*Katy!!! Get me outta here!*














Way too much make up in the 1st pic imo.


----------



## calmAnimal

whats her name^


----------



## GenericMind

Mrs. GenericMind


----------



## SkagKush

the first pic is also extremely hot lol.......


----------



## D's




----------



## Medi57

guineaPig said:


> props if you know who this chick is dressed as.
> something about cosplay broads...mmm



Dr Girlfriend?


----------



## Keaton

D's said:


>



I miss the days when she was still smokin hot.


----------



## Pharcyde

Medi57 said:


> Dr Girlfriend?



wrong fucker!!

Its
Dr. Missus The Monarch


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## lonewolf13

lol slutmber parties


----------



## D's




----------



## We are all ONE

lol D's is reading a 2008 Us magazine


----------



## D's

We are all ONE said:


> lol D's is reading a 2008 Us magazine



lol, the internet brought me to a sexy celebrity page, makes me happy n pants.

Us magazine rofl


----------



## marissaaaaaa

D's said:


>



yummmmmayyy


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## D's

yummay indeed..


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I don't remember if I posted the last one but I really like it so whatever.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa

weird hot me thinks.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Keaton

marissaaaaaa said:


>



Church sex ftw.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Church sex ftw.



I know where to find a church.
And a library. 
Come here.


----------



## Keaton

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I know where to find a church.
> And a library.
> Come here.



>.>


<.<





>.< (Teleporting face)


~~~~~~ (Teleported)


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## DOB

<not hot women, idiot>


----------



## LivingOnValium

I just puked a bit in my mouth!


----------



## mikehunt

marissaaaaaa said:


>



wow, thats an interesting keester, can't tell wether i love it or not... need more of her.


----------



## Larr_E

Interesting indeed...


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Photoshop. Someone had grande thighs?


----------



## mikehunt

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Photoshop. Someone had grande thighs?



could be ... the angle at the thigh:buttock transition is radically sharp!!


----------



## marissaaaaaa

hm idk maybe. i was going through the pictures quick. oh well


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Medi57

Pharcyde said:


> wrong fucker!!
> 
> Its
> Dr. Missus The Monarch



bah.


----------



## Keaton

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Photoshop. Someone had grande thighs?



I think they have added more arse.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## grimble crumble

I normally go for arty-edgy or exotic chicks. but sometimes preppy bitchy looking girls like this turn me on


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## Kenickie

does anyone else notice that the hottest women are posted by women??


----------



## grimble crumble

Kenickie said:


> does anyone else notice that the hottest women are posted by women??



yes. well mainly one or two 
in my experience girls check out girls AT LEAST as much as guys do


----------



## Keaton

grimble crumble said:


>



 
That's my kind of girl Tied up for difficult escape>:]


----------



## guineaPig

Pharcyde said:


>



damn straight!


----------



## GenericMind

Kenickie said:


> does anyone else notice that the hottest women are posted by women??



No.


----------



## Kenickie

you haven't read enough of this thread, or you just really love all the d's posts of Shakira


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i think me and aep are OWNING this thread haha. i agree kenick


----------



## Keaton

They're posted by women and King Slort.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

grimble crumble said:


>



love that.


----------



## slortaone

NationOfThizzlam said:


> They're posted by women and King Slort.



yeah cunts. credit where credit is due, i killed this thread when no one else was posting.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## Mr.Hankey

YAY, guys vs. gals! 8)




slortaone said:


>



Nice pic! And chick. Kinda dangerous looking.


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## Boracay

*my gf*

check her out


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

marissaaaaaa said:


> i think me and aep are OWNING this thread haha. i agree kenick



Slort posts some amazingly good pictures in here. See his last few post for example.


----------



## GenericMind

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



DO WANT 2 SMASHi


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I'm not really attracted to women, I just find them beautiful.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## BA

If there's one thing we can learn from this thread, it's that the female body is beautiful and all tattoos do is fuck it all up.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

no u


----------



## mikehunt

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



here's a pose u dont see often! amazing!  $100 to the first BL gal who can do this one! lol


----------



## melange




----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ that shit is tight yo!


----------



## qwe

marissaaaaaa said:


> i think me and aep are OWNING this thread haha. i agree kenick


usually you and gm own the thread because you like cute girls. but you've been doing butt shots lately and i'm more of a face and front guy.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Mr.Hankey

meowiez


----------



## Hannah Capps

*Eh*

Yea just me in a pissed off mood...


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ typical white girl.

i present flavored girls


----------



## marissaaaaaa

uhm anyways...

raquel reed. i've been following her since back in 2006 on myspace lolol. she's really interesting.






















she just recently did the red hair, i have a bunch of pictures of her from the past few years. she's had teal for a while. lolzzz.


----------



## GenericMind

bitch is ugly imho


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i likes herrr. anyways. i'm going on tumblr. so expect a pic dump.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

^Haha, I was just thinking the same.
















Thanks to the server bullshit I'll probably double post this like five times.


Edit: I did post this like four times.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## marissaaaaaa

aep, we deff follow the same tumblr. and BL spazzed before so i couldn't.
but you posted 2 pics i was going too lolol.

everythingyoulovetohate?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Yup yup, there are so many tumblrs dedicated to hot women its almost mind blowing. 
But a lot of them are more like giant boobs and fake blonds type pictures.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Hannah Capps

Blue_Phlame said:


> ^ typical white girl.
> 
> i present flavored girls



I'm far from typical...More autistic then the average Anglo-Saxon female %) Then again living in a 'flavored ethnic' area does cause one such as myself to stick out as a bloody red thumb  Off topic, female underground R&B Rap music is where it is at...I'm thinking The Conscious Daughters - Womans World off of Paris Presents: Hardcore Soldiers Volume One...Something about a female touch in any genre of music that far surpasses that of a males point of view...Because I'm a music nut and have nothing better too do with my endless time then sit and listen to Womans World until all the lyrics were typed up and edited well yea, I felt they needed to be spelled out 



> The Conscious Daughters
> "Woman's World"
> 
> Independent females doing our own thing.
> 
> Hey black man listen:
> 
> Verse 1:
> 
> My mothers first born just happened to be me,
> FELINE
> I balance my scales through heaven and hell,
> Damn it feels good to be a female.
> And just be able y'all to create life,
> One day love a man and be his wife.
> But trust is a must,
> This love ain't us.
> And I'm a fatherless child wow,
> But I'm grown now.
> Hand me my hot comb and my hair greece.
> Got love for my moms but not my dead beats.
> Maybe I'll just take a long walk on the beach,
> And just think about how I want my life to be.
> And start caring about the positive people that love me,
> I wish every now and then my friends would hug me.
> But time's is hard when you're life is a mess,
> But I'm blessed now, I've got the strength to shake the stress, yes.
> 
> (Chorus)
> 
> My mama used to say, one day you'll be grown.
> One day you will find the beauty that you own.
> No more little lost girl,
> Welcome to a woman's world.
> 
> Verse 2:
> 
> In my world, see I'm still a little girl,
> A fresh flower in bloom.
> In my world,
> I'm set free from darkness and gloom, released from the doom.
> In my world, I take control,
> I never stray away from my goal.
> A legacy unfolds,
> Born to a Native American Queen,
> A young squaw with a dream.
> Never scared see.
> I stay well prepared.
> For whatever society has dished to me,
> it ain't ish'ed to me.
> I love the challenge of the odds being against me.
> I'm heaven on earth see an angel at birth.
> Let it release a precious woman beating the odds
> CMG from conscious daughters a womanly god kindred on top.
> Unleash the beast, its all about the ?
> 
> (Chorus Again)
> 
> Verse 3:
> 
> I've got words of wisdom for fragments of worlds,
> Gems for the woman who grew from girls.
> I've seen the world,
> Ain't nothing but pain.
> Or windows of beauty to ease the strain.
> Complaining only taints frustration.
> I know its a struggle,
> but conversat with patience.
> For all the suffers you soldiers,
> Reflections of God and times is colder.
> Please believe my words of the light,
> Too give you inspiration for a twisted life.
> I believe in revolution of the mind, soul and body.
> I believe in thuging for a cause fuck Illuminati.
> I believe in kindred, I believe in love.
> But I know for sure so don't believe in ?
> So apply yourself, don't deny yourself,
> The gems you got, find yourself.
> 
> (Chorus Again)
> 
> Its a grown world, for sure, you get up one day and you be like damn; I'm grown.
> 
> There's nothing you can prove, you're in a woman's world.



Now isn't it funny how women across cultures and skin colors who are artists sing and or rap about similar things? For example Tori Amos Abnormally Attracted to Sin, the song Curtain Call alludes to similar things...



> Tori Amos
> Curtain Call
> Abnormally Attracted to Sin
> 
> ebony beauty
> pass this shade
> the looking glass reflects
> then a voice calls me back,
> "this is just circumstance it is not
> personal", oh no it never is.
> then you ram your hand in your bag
> for a little friendly substance
> 
> By the time you're 25
> they will say, "you've gone and blown it".
> By the time you're 35, I must confide,
> you will have blown them all
> Right on cue just act surprised
> when they invite you to take
> your curtain call
> you climbed China's wall
> your
> curtain call
> 
> I have done what I've done
> and it has the ultimate consequence
> then a voice calls me back,
> "this is not business, no,
> its more like spiritual"
> is that what it is
> Then you ram your hand in your bag
> for a little protection
> 
> By the time you're 25
> they will say, "you've gona and blown it."
> By the time you're 35, I must confide,
> you will have blown them all
> Right on cue just act surprised
> when they invite you to take
> your curtain call
> you climbed China's wall
> your curtain call
> 
> ebony beauty
> pass this shade
> the looking glass reflects



Women change as age passes upon us, all of us are a science within our own right, we make wise men fools, patient men agitated and level headed sound minded men stark mad...In other words we as females rock...


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Keaton

I'm in a sexy coma..


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

grimble crumble said:


>



This girl is everywhere, who in the world is she?


----------



## slortaone

amanda and grimble, i thank you.


----------



## lostNfound

seconded, 

Viewed this thread more than once indeed.

Gotta give some thanks to Slort, AEP & marissa for the quality posts. Keep it up 

You all have impeccable taste in women.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa

hip bones


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## grimble crumble

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> This girl is everywhere, who in the world is she?



wasnt she part of like a group of life 5 girls, that model for this euro magazine or something, forgot the name of it? it was actually someone here who mentioned it

shes fiiine  and the rose tattoo is actually pretty cool imo


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Bill

Mr.Hankey said:


>



Is...is that a b..ball sack hanging out the back there?
Or just a really mangled loose hanging vagina?


----------



## Wordswords

i'm not sure but whatever it is it looks disgusting


----------



## cutecute

this thread makes me so happy


----------



## slortaone

gauges =


----------



## slortaone




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

slortaone said:


> gauges =



Her septum piercing too = 
But for some reason septum piercings on guys are super hot.


----------



## Bill

Made me think of Kenickie:


----------



## slortaone

i can pretty much look past the peircings though amanda, she is gorgeous.
i really like those first two girlies you posted too.


----------



## TINK




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

slortaone said:


> i can pretty much look past the peircings though amanda, she is gorgeous.
> i really like those first two girlies you posted too.



She's cute, she looks super sweet to me haha.
Thanks, the last one creeped me out a bit so I switched it up.


----------



## slortaone

well played!


----------



## raggedy_acid

I felt inspired to contribute.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

nice contributions! ^


i love her


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## grimble crumble

the 5th and 10th ones in your last series posted marissa bodies screamin sex

oh and apparently that one chick that keeps popping up in here, the name is vicki blows for anyone who cares


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

^Hmmm, that solves that mystery.


----------



## cutecute

mah sweet angel


----------



## marissaaaaaa

is vikki blows a pornstar or just a slutty model?
she's hot. i'd watch her shit.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I think she's just a slutty model.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

ugh not fair she's so hot.
monroe piercings are the ugliest trashiest looking face piercings too, and she makes it look so hot.


----------



## slortaone

marissaaaaaa said:


>



you really need some dirty girl in your life
dyke it out
post photos for great justice


----------



## marissaaaaaa

dude i fucking know. i need that to happen.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^^ great photo btw.


----------



## slortaone

marissaaaaaa said:


> dude i fucking know. i need that to happen.



come on, a pretty young girl like yourself living in the big apple cant find a down ass bitch? lies.....

you're a smart girl, go get that snatch


----------



## marissaaaaaa

no, i can't. my school kind of sucks and i don't know how to go about approaching women and even finding out if they're straight or what. i'm like a confused shy virgin all over again 

women are on a whole other level than men are. it's easy to pick up men when you're a chick. picking up other hot chicks though when you are one yourself, much more difficult imo. i should get fluffy lessons


----------



## botfly




----------



## modern buddha

slortaone said:


> you really need some dirty girl in your life
> dyke it out
> post photos for great justice



Mmmmmm... Tasty.


----------



## Noodle

marissaaaaaa said:


> no, i can't. my school kind of sucks and i don't know how to go about approaching women and even finding out if they're straight or what. i'm like a confused shy virgin all over again
> 
> women are on a whole other level than men are. it's easy to pick up men when you're a chick. picking up other hot chicks though when you are one yourself, much more difficult imo. i should get fluffy lessons



Just find a good lesbian bar babe.  Try to find one that is frequented by lipstick lesbians.

You could also try a hookup site I use.

PM me for more info if you like.


----------



## qwe

marissaaaaaa said:


> no, i can't. my school kind of sucks and i don't know how to go about approaching women and even finding out if they're straight or what. i'm like a confused shy virgin all over again
> 
> women are on a whole other level than men are. it's easy to pick up men when you're a chick. picking up other hot chicks though when you are one yourself, much more difficult imo. i should get fluffy lessons


what are you posting on?  a web community.

use the internet, that's what it's god damn for.

i expect pics by the end of next week.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

interesting advice haha.

even if i did find me a lady i wouldn't post pics with her right away. and then that would be a strange thing to approach a person with. and i want my first time with a woman to be special~


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

This last one looks crazy.


----------



## Keaton

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> This last one looks crazy.



I want all of themm..........


----------



## Bill




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marissaaaaaa said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*Ashlyn Rae*


----------



## slortaone

#swag

bitches on my dick cause i look like beiber

#woo
#swag


----------



## Keaton

Mr.Hankey said:


>



I would never forget a girls birthday if that's where they were written..


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Lip reading can be fun after all!






...and don't forget to read between the lines.


----------



## lostNfound

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>





wow, do want :D


----------



## Wordswords




----------



## modern buddha

slortaone said:


> #swag
> 
> bitches on my dick cause i look like beiber
> 
> #woo
> #swag



Duckface.

Do. Not. Want.


----------



## hydrochron

Duck face, now that's a new one. Yet it does describe that chick quite well.


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## ^Xayo

this thread is depressing because im pretty certain i will never get girls looking like that :'((((


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^Yes, that is true, but they can NEVER take away your dreams.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

grimble crumble said:


>



gftgfjvgy gyugyyyyghghgf


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ props, that was my favorite of those ones too. that and the fourth


----------



## Mr.Hankey

yay what did I win?


----------



## grimble crumble

just PMed you her number


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*heavy breathing*


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*Ri011*

























































and last but not leashed:


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

For *gP*. My lab group spent roughly half an hour comparing Rihanna and Emma Watson (both long and short hair). Emma is the clear winner long hair preferred.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Last one before the bus gets here. I think.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

My camera charger is at my parents house.
I grabbed the wrong one last time I went home.

And I hate taking pictures of myself. You come do it.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## bagochina

is the answer, C...?
that would be my answer


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## qwe

^Xayo said:


> this thread is depressing because im pretty certain i will never get girls looking like that :'((((


i'm confident we'll have sex robots within our lifetime.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Me too, actually I'm counting on it. I'm saving myself for those hot robotz.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Keaton

8============d


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^^ eeeww, men!


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## Mr.Hankey

slortaone said:


>



feels good, women


----------



## slortaone

grimble crumble said:


>





ive posted this pic so many times - well played

im in love with this girl


----------



## sgurd

^ hmmm..




HP sauce!


----------



## slortaone

hp sauce is the business too


----------



## melange




----------



## desaparecidos

god i love women, i have all their albums


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## grimble crumble

best for last


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Those nipples in the first one are _huge._ That's mind boggling.

Morning tumblr pic-dump.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## slortaone

indeed


----------



## Mr.Hankey

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



This is artistically intriguing.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ hotttgaddamn! she looks both too young and too old at the same time!






greetings to the genetical engineering group...


----------



## qwe

she just looks too skinny


----------



## melange




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Anna Ohura isn't too skinny




she is best known for her naturally big breasts


----------



## Keaton

!


----------



## qwe

is that christmas tinsel in her pubes?

or perhaps some sort of exotic chinese paperclip pussy sculpture?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

yeast ftw


----------



## Blue_Phlame

it makes my bread rise.


----------



## qwe

are you saying we should use pussy yeast to make bread?


----------



## matt2012

you mean they don't already....I figured that would just be the natural progression of bread making


----------



## qwe

*eats bread*


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Keaton

facepalm.gif


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## grimble crumble

someone had to put this thread back on track, and god damn.... those have to be your best posts in here yet.


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## qwe

grimble crumble said:


>


this.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## TALLY 2.0

Oooh, I like how that black chick's boob is all shiny.


----------



## bagochina

it kinda reminds me of a raver party.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Oooh, I like how that black chick's boob is all shiny.



Its a nice change from this thread.



bagochina said:


> it kinda reminds me of a raver party.



I like all the colors in that photo, most one the ones I post I post them because I like how the overall picture looks and then how the girl looks.


----------



## bagochina

what about the other ones you post


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

What do you mean? There's something I like about each photo which is why I post it. 
Like the one looking down from a second story that posted on the previous page. 
Or when a girl looks actually happy and isn't trying to be all seductive and whatnot.

Serious now, bed time.


----------



## DexterMeth

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



So so nice. I love your taste


----------



## Keaton

^Doesn't she just kick supreme ass?


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## slortaone

^ nice

ive got some to contribute in coming days but ive just been letting aep do her thing, you're doinitrite yo... loving it


----------



## Pharcyde

LivingOnValium said:


>





NationOfThizzlam said:


> facepalm.gif



Incorrect on the facepalm NoT
dems good pictures


----------



## Keaton

I facepalmed because she stole my outfit.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

slortaone said:


> ^ nice
> 
> ive got some to contribute in coming days but ive just been letting aep do her thing, you're doinitrite yo... loving it



You and Grimble do your thing. I'll post once finals are over.


----------



## modern buddha

AEP... Your taste is scrumptious. Keep them coming (as long as you're getting your work done!)


----------



## grimble crumble

^^ dont you mean midterms, and yes they are a bitch


----------



## Owl Eyed

for a second there i had NO FUCKING IDEA what that was lololol, then my brain adjusted to it and i figured it out.


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ shit my brain new the millisecond I saw it


----------



## Owl Eyed

lololol i just saw the bottom half, and i was focusing on the leg. but all i saw was the leg, so i was like wtf is that? like amputee pron?

but its all good, i figured it out ^__________-6


----------



## modern buddha

^ It's what you don't normally look at, so I can see why you didn't recognize it at first.


----------



## Owl Eyed

yes.

i kill what is foreign to me.

kill it with fire


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Another tricky task for Owlie my boy. Can you find a woman in the pic?


*NSFW*:


----------



## Owl Eyed

I see a handicrapped person, but no woman. Maybe a hint?


----------



## modern buddha

Mmmmmm... nipples. *drool*

Edit: She looks like she's popping her right knee out of place. Maybe that's why she only has one leg.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Owl Eyed said:


> I see a handicrapped person, but no woman. Maybe a hint?


Ok... I know this is not gonna help much, but here goes: her leg is amputated and she's wearing black hi heels and leaning against a funny looking wall.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Could you be more specific? I see a disabled person, but I see no woman. No woman no cry


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Sorry, Owlie, apparently you're beyond help. Better luck next life.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Please, take a time to read my blog


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I came, I read, I smiled. Not necessarily in that order, though.


----------



## Pharcyde

grimble crumble said:


> ^^ dont you mean midterms, and yes they are a bitch





Owl Eyed said:


> for a second there i had NO FUCKING IDEA what that was lololol, then my brain adjusted to it and i figured it out.



wololololololol
its a lady!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Simply_Live said:


> AEP... Your taste is scrumptious. Keep them coming (as long as you're getting your work done!)



Thank you ma'am.



grimble crumble said:


> ^^ dont you mean midterms, and yes they are a bitch



Nope, definitely finals 
As promised:


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Keaton

Just what I needed.
Thank you.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## SkagKush

^ wow


----------



## grimble crumble

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>








damn really, im in norcal too and were just getting to mid terms at my school, hate finals


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## grimble crumble

bomb


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

*yo grimble, show this thread some love*


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## grimble crumble

ask and yee shall recieve

cant top you and aep but heres some more ocular candy


----------



## slortaone

^ aep has been making this thread amazing, but you know whats up, always come correct. post moar, theres a few in that last lot that are awesome

i almost posted this flick earlier today.....


----------



## Rated E

Bill said:


> Made me think of Kenickie:





Woah.


----------



## Keaton

She is delicious looking imo.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Just what I needed.
> Thank you.



Anytime 



slortaone said:


> *yo grimble, show this thread some love*



Seconded, both you and Slort have impeccable taste in women.


----------



## Keaton

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Anytime
> 
> 
> 
> Seconded, both you and Slort have impeccable taste in women.



FUCK YES!!!!!! Chains FTW.


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Ruby 





Teresa





Vanessa





Sasha





Nikki





Nicki





Jamie





Kimberly





Heli





Bethani


----------



## modern buddha

This thread... 

This... ... ... thread.

Wow, this thread.


----------



## grimble crumble

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Anytime
> Seconded, both you and Slort have impeccable taste in women.



if you or slort had tumblrs, they would be favorited on my desktop and checked religiously

fo real


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

grimble crumble said:


> if you or slort had tumblrs, they would be favorited on my desktop and checked religiously
> 
> fo real



I definitely have one but I don't post everything that I do on here, I have some IRL friends that follow me on there. Of the five haha, but I may. 

The first and eighth of your set are my favorites.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## guineaPig

slortaone said:


>


WANT!!!!








and this chick looks freakishly familiar, but i can't place a name or anything.
anyone?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

maaaan, im getting me a hot road...


----------



## fengtau

guineaPig said:


> WANT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and this chick looks freakishly familiar, but i can't place a name or anything.
> anyone?



I think this chick is Shannen Doherty


----------



## guineaPig

iunno...tineye couldn't turn up anything, and i know the pic is black and white, but i think she's a redhead.

my brain might just be addled by drugs and alcohol, but i swear i've seen her somewhere before.


----------



## raggedy_acid

I love this thread. Women have got to be god's greatest creation.


----------



## guineaPig

emma is god's greatest creation.
women in general are a close second.


----------



## Pharcyde

guineaPig said:


> and this chick looks freakishly familiar, but i can't place a name or anything.
> anyone?



Tori Amos?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*Jordan Capri*

Good old...not too old...


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*J c*


----------



## DamagedLemon

You watch too much porn, Mr. Hankey, I'm telling you, _too much!_


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Very well then, I'll cut it down. 

Oh I just remembered I might get some importnat emails from work! You wait right here while I go check my emails. Might take awhile...


----------



## DamagedLemon

I'm not falling for that again! The last time you made me wait I waited forever and then light became dark and my heart sank deeper with every shadow the setting sun cast upon my surrounding


----------



## Mr.Hankey

What, you don't believe me? Ok, I'll show you. You know I'm very concerned about infants' malnutrition. Now there's a chance for me to finally do something about it!


----------



## modern buddha

Naked Women Pics. net is helping to increase infant nutrition.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Lol yes. Since 1705!


----------



## Keaton

Win imo.
very nice.




guineaPig said:


> emma is god's greatest creation. women in general are a close second.



I want to sing Barry White songs to her


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Im thirsty all of a sudden.


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## modern buddha

That spider looks like it's made out of armpit hair.


----------



## D's




----------



## Blue_Phlame

What smells like fish, but is warm blooded?

Drowned Asian pussy.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^she unconscious? raep tiem!


----------



## DoseYouAll

Excellent thread!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

^Doseyouall, try adding your images using [ img ] image url [ /img] without the spaces so that people don't have to click on attachments.



Mr.Hankey said:


> Lol yes. Since 1705!



I find this oddly interesting.


----------



## grimble crumble

found a hidden jack pot of amazing nudes on this tumblr yesterday but no matter how hard a try I cant figure out a way to get the picks from it. so utterly frustrating


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

It has one of those stupid right click filter right?

Try following the person and then just taking them from your dashboard. Ewww I sound like such a tumblr freak haha.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

or you could try pick em up from the source code or use somekinda browser plugin (like https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/righttoclick)


----------



## grimble crumble

worked! you guys fuckin rule


----------



## ^Xayo

got a new favorite website i guess :D


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## bagochina

which one would you pick aep?  definitely the yellow & green.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Yeah, pretty much haha.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

The one in the middle has some big ass teeth. I bet she could put a hurtin on a carrot.


----------



## slortaone

^ LOLOLOLOL 

put a hurtin on a carrot


----------



## Mr.Hankey

hehe mmmm car rots


*NSFW*:


----------



## slortaone

dont make me get tally to put a hurtin on that rabbit, hankey


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I'll wax your carrot for free if you don't!




*NSFW*:


----------



## slortaone

*NSFW*: 









dont write cheques your ass cant cash, hankey!


----------



## slortaone

i just realized this is the girly thread and were putting a hurtin on it, hankey

when are you going to post? i know you must have something...


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## Mr.Hankey

slortaone said:


> i just realized this is the girly thread and were putting a hurtin on it, hankey
> 
> when are you going to post? i know you must have something...


In due time. 

There's an attractive looking person right there! Probably very honest and sincere.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

slortaone said:


> i just realized this is the girly thread and were putting a hurtin on it, hankey



It must suxk to be the girl on the left in this picture. All alone she would probably be hot, but standing next to those other two girls, who are way hotter than her, makes her look "ugly" in comparison. Its like they outshine her and take the wind out of her sails.


----------



## Keaton

She does look pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ I beg to pray. And then differ. I think she's the most attractive and genuine looking. Two others are just average-good-looking-internet-mass-material.


----------



## Keaton

I mean her body language.
The other two look fairly comfortable with being in front of the camera.
The one on the left however seems to feel a bit out of place imo.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Mr.Hankey said:


> ^ I beg to pray. And then differ. I think she's the most attractive and genuine looking. Two others are just average-good-looking-internet-mass-material.



LOL when I saw that you had responded I was like, oh so I guess Mr Hankey disagrees with me. I hadnt even read your post yet.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

TALLY 2.0 said:


> LOL when I saw that you had responded I was like, oh so I guess Mr.Hankey disagrees with me.



No you weren't. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## welshmick




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE

*HD niggas*


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## slortaone




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE

*NSFW*:


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## guineaPig




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I'm trying to find out if that's my coworker.
That looks super much liker her.


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## Keaton




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## EbowTheLetter

NationOfThizzlam said:


>



Correct.


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE

lol but Id smash


----------



## We are all ONE

*Goddaaaaamn*


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

A+ post *Grimble*


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Burning Man Girls:


----------



## EbowTheLetter

aep has fantastic taste in everything apparently.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I'm gonna take that as a compliment haha.
Thanks?


----------



## lonewolf13

lol jenna haze. look at all the dollar bills. lol..   she was so pretty. she was my fave


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

^I find the lol at the start of that post to be conflicting with the sad face at the end.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I think some of the girls with tattoos are reposts from others but oh well.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

lonewolf13 said:


> lol jenna haze. look at all the dollar bills. lol..   she was so pretty. she was my fave




Miss Haze iz hotttz!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I'm gonna take that as a compliment haha.
> Thanks?



compliment is compliment.

COMPLIMENT'D


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

most of you are on point.. then here and there there is just weird or wrong shit.. please stop.

ruining my fap fap sessions


----------



## qwe

hankey are those guys?


----------



## DoseYouAll

My most beautiful goddess comforts me with her voice, and I praise her in return with my music.


----------



## DoseYouAll

jenna haze is a debased whore, fit to be burned at the stake. fuck her and may she choke on her own abortions.

My beautiful serpent goddess waits in south america to bear my crystal children


----------



## DoseYouAll

I love  japan, so many beauties there. What a pain that is happening there now, it will be avenged elevenfold.


----------



## Bill

Look at that fucking sidebewb


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

DoseYouAll said:


> I love  japan, so many beauties there. What a pain that is happening there now, it will be avenged elevenfold.



Stop attaching files like that.
I already explained how to do it before hand so people don't have to click on that shit. Come on now dude, as you can see it annoys the shit out of me.
Unless of course that's why you're doing it.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Larr_E

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Stop attaching files like that.
> I already explained how to do it before hand so people don't have to click on that shit. Come on now dude, as you can see it annoys the shit out of me.
> Unless of course that's why you're doing it.


I love Mandy...


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Haha love you too Larry


----------



## Mr.Hankey

qwe said:


> hankey are those guys?



Sorry to disappoint, but I believe Jenna Haze is a female...


----------



## DoseYouAll

oh shit I thought i was below some post limit to get fullzized pictures up my bad. Going to read up on that thanks.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## Mr.Hankey

slortaone said:


>



lol picture tiem!



slortaone said:


>


----------



## slortaone

^ picture tiem indeed 

whats that second photo you quoted? its a red cross?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

i think twas that swimsuit pic with 2 grls one hand


----------



## slortaone

^ fuck thats a good shot

ive found some quality flicks latly, ill post em soon 
cant be fucked right now


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

DoseYouAll said:


> oh shit I thought i was below some post limit to get fullzized pictures up my bad. Going to read up on that thanks.



Your post count is directly related to how much bandwidth you're allotted haha.



slortaone said:


>



I think its the Krink shirt but I like this one.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## EbowTheLetter

Dear Amanda,

Please take photos akin to any and/or all of the last four.  

Love, 

The Internet


----------



## qwe

also get their faces in the shot, i need to know my fap material doesn't have down syndrome or anything


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## qwe

okay now we have face and no body

good effort though


----------



## EbowTheLetter

That's all that's left of her.


----------



## DexterMeth

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



This one....this one.............

Not as hot as ebow's favorite Christopher Lloyd picture, but pretty damn close


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

EbowTheLetter said:


> Dear Amanda,
> 
> Please take photos akin to any and/or all of the last four.
> 
> Love,
> 
> The Internet



Dear Internet,

I shall kindly take your request into consideration.

Regards,
Amanda



qwe said:


> also get their faces in the shot, i need to know my fap material doesn't have down syndrome or anything



You aren't an equal opportunity fapper?


----------



## chinky

i like the one 2pics up cause its a real normal picture not some model shot

natural look is always hotter


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## bagochina

got any like phenos with a bong in it?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

chinky said:


> i like the one 2pics up cause its a real normal picture not some model shot
> 
> natural look is always hotter



ur right. but what if it has been "shopped down" to look amateurish and real...


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

*Chinky:* For the most part I agree but there are some really trashy looking self shots when it comes to girls taking pictures of them without clothing that I just can't stand.

Pot calling the kettle black? Perhaps.


----------



## bagochina

i would have used a different color bong but thats just me.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

bagochina said:


> got any like phenos with a bong in it?



Only because you asked. Not as good quality but still. Here ya go:


----------



## Keaton

^Almost as sexy as:


*NSFW*:


----------



## bagochina

OH YEAH!!!

spark dat sheet up.

amanda could pass for the 4th from the bottom, smokin by the pool.
and the last one.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Silly, *Thizzlam*. You're making me blush.

*BagofChina*- haha nah I don't think so.


----------



## Keaton

Mission accomplished. %)


----------



## chinky

Mr.Hankey said:


> ur right. but what if it has been "shopped down" to look amateurish and real...


  you can see something in the bottom corner that leads me to belive its in a bedroom



amanda_eats_pandas said:


> *Chinky:* For the most part I agree but there are some really trashy looking self shots when it comes to girls taking pictures of them without clothing that I just can't stand.
> 
> Pot calling the kettle black? Perhaps.
> 
> ]



who said they needs to be naked? im not talkin spread eagle here hun
\but those last 2 sets you posted are some of the hottest pictures especially the girls smokin bud...aside from the one dpr posted of course


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## bagochina

reminds me of
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFtD1DMal3o
:D


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*in google we trust*


----------



## grimble crumble

*[sex bomb]*






































































































*[/sex bomb]*


----------



## Keaton

*Bravo!*


----------



## slushy muddy water

god dammit the first one


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i've got so much for you guys. sit tight~


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Keaton

I approve of your dumping ability.


----------



## chinky

i need to become a photographer


----------



## slortaone

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



*SWaG!*


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Larr_E

Christ, I was told she was gone for good. What the fuck???


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## GenericMind

Coming back to this thread after not viewing it for a couple weeks is like having a shitload of Christmases all at once.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## slortaone

well played kenickie

itty bitty titty committee approves


*yall in the wrong place
yall in the wrong time
yall with the wrong some one
SMUT PEDDLERS RAH RAH RAH
ONEEE BY ONE BY ONE BY ONE*


----------



## marissaaaaaa

had to share this for the aussies:


----------



## bagochina

hail mary jane


----------



## guineaPig

dem eyes


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

That should go in the random pic thread but she has nice legs and her skirt and shoes are adorable as fuck so blow me.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## slortaone




----------



## Keaton

That's just awesome.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i've acquired so many pictures from tumblr since i've been on the BL hiatus.

here's some more


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## fengtau

She's a senior executive of Citibank Indonesia currently being investigated for fraud.  She's said to have cheated the bank for over IDR100,000,000,000 (11.6 million USD)


----------



## slortaone




----------



## donkeyPUNCH

fengtau said:


> She's a senior executive of Citibank Indonesia currently being investigated for fraud.  She's said to have cheated the bank for over IDR100,000,000,000 (11.6 million USD)



I believe it, that bitch looks like a golddigger to me


----------



## slortaone

looks like a ladyboy imo


----------



## Keaton

slortaone said:


>



God damn....


----------



## GenericMind

my future wifey tbph


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## slortaone

GenericMind said:


> my future wifey tbph



i will fight to the death for that broad

thar can only be one!


----------



## Keaton

Too late I already killed both of you cunts


----------



## slortaone

lol you and what fuckin army? your ball piecred pecker? gettttaaafuckkkouddaaahherrrreererrere deeeerrpppppppppp


----------



## Keaton

Dude, don't fuck with me.
My government will start shootin' Tomahawks at your ass.


----------



## slortaone

your government is fucked and are more likely to help me than you.


----------



## Keaton

Fuck....That's true.


----------



## slortaone

pew pew


----------



## Keaton

Every level of my gov't is fail.
Local, state AND Federal.


----------



## slortaone

welcome to life, kid

FIGHT THE POWAH!


----------



## Keaton

There's an idea.
Or I could just move.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

ok text in the nudie thread is one thing, but this is a whole nother level of time wasting!  

damn it I can't move these posts so I'll just say where is a mod when you need one?


----------



## slortaone

how about you contribute some flicks dP?

i got an arsenal, but ima bide my time.....


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

that's all I got....


----------



## slortaone

yeah, thanks for nothing.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## slortaone

LOL


----------



## Keaton

lol amidoinitrite?

That's my new desktop...


----------



## Keaton

thank you slort:


----------



## slortaone

so many reposts my nigga

better than nothing tho so play on playa


----------



## Keaton

I've told you before that I get a majority of my stash from here.
Maybe if I knew where that god damn tumblr was you'd see some new shit.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

slortaone said:


> so many reposts my nigga
> 
> better than nothing tho so play on playa



Bahahaha, my thoughts exactly.



NationOfThizzlam said:


> I've told you before that I get a majority of my stash from here.
> Maybe if I knew where that god damn tumblr was you'd see some new shit.



There's a lot of them.
Search and ye shall find.


----------



## slortaone

there is not just one

seek and you shall find my nigga


----------



## Keaton

Well I have a REALLY good little treasure chest on my phone...


However I'm gonna be a selfish asshole and not share those ones.


----------



## slortaone

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD

ME AND AMANDA ARE SHARING A BRAIN

FUCK

SWAG!


i


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Slort and I are awesome.

#swag


----------



## slortaone

indeed we are, stay awesome amanda.

im going to stone myself to sleep.


----------



## lonewolf13

who the fuck is this bitch?


i'm gonna marry her


----------



## lonewolf13

SWIM start a new thread


----------

